# Polynesian Pot Roast



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

4 lb pot roast
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup sherry
1 cup water
2 cloves of minced garlic
1 tsp ground ginger
1 tsp seasoned pepper

Place meat in heavy plastic bag or glass baking dish. Combine remaining ingredients and pour over. Tightly close bag and turn to coat meat with marinades or if using a glass dish, turn meat several times. For best results, chill overnight turning meat once or twice. Remove meat from marinade and place in slow cooker or crock pot and cook on low-medium heat all day.


----------

